# Goat names, tell me yours.



## russellp

HL, herd sire
Helga
Shakira
Princess
Leah
Charlize
Beyonce
Mimi
Rhianna
Asswipe. (it's French)
Casey
Paula Dean
Jill
Ke$ha
Snow Flake
Lily
Hershey
Snow White
Oreo
Frosty
Peaches


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Smores
Beretta
Corvette
Chevelle
Bowman (buck)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goldenbrook Farm OT Gingersnap (Snap or Snappy)
J.O.Y. Farm MR Brook (Brook or Brookie)
Phoenix Farm Cream Puff (Puff, Puffy or Sam (long story lol!)) 
Phoenix Farm Amaze Me (Mazie)
Longvu RH All Ears Here (Promise)
Lynnhaven SS Hallelujah (Hallie)
Vincek Farm's Simple Elegance (Ellie)
Phoenix Farm Wind Chaser ((buck) Chase)
Phoenix Farm Justice ((buck Justice)
Phoenix Farm Cowboy UP *B ((buck) Cowboy)


----------



## russellp

A bowtie lover with an appreciation for fine handguns and campfire treats, gotta respect that!


----------



## russellp

I like the spelling of "Longvu". That's cool.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

Our boer goat herd
Air force One (Herd sire,Fly Guy)
Black Stone Cheery (Black Stone)
Forever Bold (Grace)
Meg
Willow
Caddie
Pandora(Pan)
Black Star (Star)
Black Olive (Olive)
April
Hershey
Maple
Jessica(Jessie)
Chocolate(Chalk)
Carmel (Big Mama)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

russellp said:


> I like the spelling of "Longvu". That's cool.


Yah it is pretty cool


----------



## critergiter09

Bucks:
------------
Brownie
Jackson
Billy
Bo
Luke

Wethers:
-----------
Buddy
Kiwi

Does:
-----------
Nanny
Buttercup
Princess
Molly
Dolly
Annabelle
Penelope
Bonnie
Pearlie
Jasmine
Miracle
Sue
Jewel
Pumpkin


----------



## milk and honey

Feta, Delta, Curl, Babs, Bella,
Wether: Ted
Buck: cowboy


----------



## russellp

Our herd site is a Saanen, his name on registration is HL. Honky Lips is what the hoods called Chevy Chase in the original "Family Vacation" when they got lost in East St. Louis.
Around the farm we mostly call him "big dog".


----------



## NubianFan

Daffodil and Spring Renews Drusilla
Or Daff and Dru neither of them were named by me, I kept the names they came with, funny that I got them from two completely different places and they have D names. I am considering keeping the D theme now. I figure if Daff ever has doelings they will be Daisy, and Delphinium, and whatever other D flower names I can think of. LOL


----------



## russellp

It's funny how we have so many names in common. There are a lot of twin Bo and Lukes. Several Hersheys. Princess is popular too.


----------



## NubianFan

I certainly hope he is nice boy with those horns...


----------



## russellp

Yeah, he just wants to be loved on.


----------



## wildegoats0426

Dodge Cowboy Wrangler Tex Ernie Bocephus Owen Bullet Stupid (that's his real name, I didn't name him LOL) ^^^^ all wethers Then the girls: Fortune teller Raz


----------



## Axykatt

Peggy Sue (registered as Picture Perfect Passionate Kisses)
Holly Doe-lightly
Jean Paul Goatier
Jessica Albaah


----------



## russellp

Two of my fav names were twin bucklings that we sold. They were half Saanen and half Kiko. So the ears were awesome. We called them Rabbit and Schnitzel, both new owners loved and kept the names. Im talking 6" tall, straight up, airplane wing ears at birth.


----------



## NoahEm

Buzz and Woody. We named them for our two year old


----------



## russellp

Jean Paul goatier, that is hilarious!

Bocephus, awesome. Us hank jr fans are a dying breed. "if Heaven Ain't a lot like Dixie, I don't wanna GO!!!!!!!


----------



## FarmerInaDress

Fun! I put the registered name minus the herd names first, and the day to day names in parentheses.

Alpine Does:
Daria
Demeter(Dita)
Delphine
Dulcimer(Dulcie)
Camas Lily(Camas)

Alpine Bucks:
Great Gatsby(Bucky)
Soul Centurion(Yuri)

British Guernsey Does:
Dashi
Danushka


----------



## irvillela

I'm new to raising goats but I have 3 for now. 
Bevo ( He's burnt orange and white)
Bessie
And Yen she was a twin but her sister Yang past.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Here's my goats, not sure if I have the registration names spot on or not, the Oberhasli's are new, and I haven't memorized their names yet. 

Alpine does:
Peeps (Sweet-Dreams M Larkspur)
Moon (Sweet-Dreams TheLightOfTheMoon)
Babette (Sweet-Dreams SS Babette)
Clarice (LBNP Clarice)
Gracie (LBNP Gracie)

Alpine bucks:
Nehru (Sweet-Dreams Bwild Nehru)
Goober (LBNP ManOnTheMoon)

Boer does:
Daisy (CND Boers Daisy Dukes)
Wildflower (LCC1 Wildflower)
Ginger
Black Betty
Ebony (Leaning Tree Ebony Rose)
Alice (Leaning Tree Alice)
Hyacinth (Leaning Tree Hyacinth)
Peggy (LBNP C4YourSelf)
Buffy (LBNP Buffy)

Boer bucks: 
Hank (LBNP Hank)
Willy (AKA27 AKA Third Wheel Will)

Oberhasli does:
Daisy
Mona
Maize
4 unnamed ones

Oberhasli bucks:
Pan
Abner


----------



## littlegoatgirl

Australia Canberra (Ozzie~wether)
Japan Tokyo (Japan~wether)
Wunderosa Beatbox Bambie (BB, B, or BB Ann when I'm frustrated with her :laugh


----------



## tjwatson10

Fidget
Karisma
Hello Darlin
Fiddle
Becky
Goliath 
Cloudy
Firecracker
Shake it up
Baconator
Look my way


----------



## janeen128

Oberhasli wethers: Peanut & Linus
Kinder wether: Beebop
Kinder does: Peppermint & Patti
Kinder buck: Snoopy
Oberhasli buck: Charlie Brown
Nubian doe: Mitzi
Alpine/Oberhasli doe: Bella

2 sheep wethers: Smith & Wesson


----------



## awshucksgoatfarmvt

The buck is Fancy Face
Wether: Pikka Picasso

Doesercephoney ( Perci)
Pheobe
Mokki Latte
Little Flower
Kandu
Lucy Loo
Marley
Spice
Little Feather

Most can be registered but choose not to: They are therapy goats
Aw Shucks Goat Farm..........................A Place of Magical ZEN


----------



## Rusty

Bucks:
Rowdy Red
Romeo 
Ghost
Beaudacious (Beau)

Does:
Bella
Nelli Vanilli
Chevy
Oreo
Badonki 
Stormy
Lexus (Lexi)
Sally
Dolly
French Fry (Frysie)
Tootsie
Lollie
Pansy


----------



## ArborGoats

Cypress
Juniper 
Sumac
Maple


----------



## goathiker

Bucks
Rendezvous' Cedar 
Son*Sation PTO Dexter 

Does
Rendezvous' Crystal (Brat)
DFF's Jupiter Storm (Guinen)
DFF's Barbara Gene

Pack wethers
Jeter 
Bean
Onyx

2 boarded goats
Emily Anne
Duncan


----------



## uglywon

Statler, Waldorf, Janice, Floyd, and Hilda. All names after Muppets.


----------



## kccjer

Cinnamon
Nutmeg
Chili
MaryKay

Hera
Athena
Aphrodite

Fiona
Felicia

Strawberry

Moon
Star

Cocoa

Whiskey
Limearita
Strawberita
Margarita

Tabitha


----------



## ciwheeles

Hi-Lo Farm Smarty (also called pants)
India Blue Farm Dolcelatte 
MD Sandstone Karamel Blue 
Avolino Farm ARM Wildfire (also called Sparkles)
Country Charm Allie
Country Charm Pauline
Little Tots Estate Isabella

Bucks
Little Tots Estate Ferdinand 
Helmstead Minis PFC Private
Country Charm Sweet Mocha


----------



## cher1190

*goatie boys*

I only have two little wethers, they are pets,

Dustee
Dewee


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Mocca-PB Kiko buck
Daisy-some sort of cross
Anja-Kiko/Alpine/Boer doeling
D'Kezzi-Kiko X Doeling
Caeli-PB Kiko doeling
Ginger-75% Boer doeling
Echo-75% Boer doeling

You can find some great names here!


----------



## shilohkikos

Bucks:
Jack
Fro
Tootsie Roll
Puddin 

Does:
Pepper
Princess
Jill
Cinnamon
Chocolate
Honey

We have also had bucks named Billy and Bucky and does named Ginger, Sweet Tea and Cookie.


----------



## eqstrnathlete

I just have the 2 does
JJ - named after the character on criminal minds
Deja- bec she looks just like my neighbors goat


----------



## Sundancer

Jethro - buck
Junior - wether (Also called Junibug cause he bugs the heck out of me when I'm doing...well...anything)

Does:
April
Keri
Kitty
Maybell
Mona

Most have other names that are pretty much not used in polite company...depends on their behavior at the moment


----------



## Cactus_Acres

L'Ruby
L'Tulip
Timeless Cabaret (Bree)

Hoping to add a buck name to this list soon.


I am really wanting Tulip to have a little girl, so I can call her Buttercup. As in "suck it up, buttercup" when she's hollering for attention or feed. Yes, my human kids hear that one quite a lot when they are whining for something.


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Bucks:

Montie ( Meadow Creek Jq's Montage ) 
Champ ( Binning-Westport Z Champ ) 
Alex ( Lamancha Acres Alex the Great ) 
Titus ( Nubian buck ) ( Refiners Fire Titus ) 

Wethers: 

Lucky ( nub/boer cross ) 
Zane
Sampson ( our special needs baby ) 

Does: 

Sugar ( Binning Westport z Sugarplum ) 
Izzie ( Lamancha Acres Larry's Isabelle ) 
Lacy ( Meadow Creek Lacy ) 
Addie ( Gidget Farms Larry's Addison
Jaz ( Lamancha Acres Larry's Jasmine ) 
Chloe ( Lamancha Acres Montage's Chloe ) 
Miley ( Lamancha Acres Champ's Miley ) 
Annie ( Lamancha Acres Annie's Return ) 
Ivy ( Lamancha Acres Our Lovely ivy ) 
Lexi ( Lamancha Acres Bokan's Lexi
Callie ( Nub) ( Coyote Creek Too Fancy Calypso ) 
Roxie ( The Cole's Roxie )
Spritz (nub) ( Opus Ned's Spritz )
Ariel ( Lamancha Acres Champy's Ariel
Elli ( Lamancha Acres Champy's Elli ) 

Our herd consists mainly of Lamanchas and Recorded Grades with a few registered Nubs in the mixture.


----------



## jennifer

My boys:
Buck
Travis
Wizard

My girls:

Cinnamon
Oreo
Carmella
Willow


----------



## Chopsgoats

We always called him the boss, then the old boss. Now that he is old he is the grumpy old boss. His name is jasper!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Bucks: 
ZOE "Teflon"
RNSH Mr. "Rich" 

Does: 
FTHLS "Cosmo"politan 
Friday Creek Shooting "Star" 
Crossroads "Liberty" Belle
Crossroads "Dazzle"ing Diamonds
Leaning Tree "Ace" of Diamonds
Leaning Tree "Babe"
Leaning Tree Doodle "Dandi" 
Leaning Tree Hocus Pocus (Pokey)
Leaning Tree "Paint Ball"


----------



## Smallfarmer

Accidentally started a theme when mom said my first goat reminded her of a centaur. From there we got gods. 
Odin and Zeus both Pygmy mix wethers


----------



## ETgoatygirl

I have six ND does- Jasmine, Stardust, Skye, Willow, Muffin, and Blossom. I absolutely love coming up with names for all of the kids born here every year too. I think I've come up with some pretty good ones, over the years, if I do say so myself.


----------



## kenzie

I have boer goats,fainting goats and a Nubian mix, Romo,Myles,Whitten,Murray(yes, I love the Dallas Cowboys!) Bambi and Callie


----------



## CAjerseychick

the 2 wild little mini/dairy crosses:
Honey (notso wild)
Sourpuss (very wild, I actually call her something else that is not family friendly, much of the time)

the 3 Oberhaslis:
Kippy (short for Poughkeepsie her registered name) our milking nanny
Bella (sweet little doeling)
LittleMan(our stunted little wether, 6 months old)

our new registered Nigerian Dwarf buckling:
Norbert! (child in home watches Harry Potter)...

what a fun thread, I love it!


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Buck
Warrior

Boer Does
Keneegee
^Her daughters are Kenadee & Kassidee
Kimbra
Millie
Stormy

Saanen doe
Daisy Duke

Alpine doe
Double D or DD ( my 8 year old son named her  we tell people it stands for dairy doe lol ) 

N dwarf wether
Oreo

Boer wethers
Buddy
And no name yet


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Daisy Duke is an awesome name! Dukes of Hazard! LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

^^ Yeah, it was a dukes of hazards theme that year


----------



## margaret

Tansy
Poppy
Oreo
Sunflower
Emerald
Pansy
Spruce
Mars
Venus
Pinecone
Billy
Jupiter


----------



## OakHollowRanch

These are their their call names, not registered names.

Ones here on the farm that I named:
-Heidi (aka "Heid", "Heidi Girl")
-Shasta (aka "Shasta-Masta")
-Oreo ( aka "Fatty", "Ors")

Ones I named and sold: (Oreo's sister and brother)
-Cookie (aka "Cooks")
-Nutmeg (aka "Nutty Boy")

Ones I bought already named:
-Rachel (aka "Rach")
-Caribbean (aka "Carob")


----------



## TDG-Farms

Umm Ive got nearly 100 goaties. Would take to much time to write em all down


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Gypsy- From Friends Folly Farm, unregistered (Angora)
Griffin- From Friends Folly Farm, unregistered (Angora)
Rose- From Friends Folly Farm, unregistered (Angora/Oberhasli-Nubian Cross)
Denbow Acres Nikki Minaj
Tiny Angels Butternut
Tiny Angels Hey Alice
Baroque Acres Ribbons and Lace


----------



## Jessaba

Boys
-------
Jasper (little man)
Ponyboy (his registered name previous owner)

Girls
-------
Midnight
Aurora (Rory)
Roxie
Robin
Honey
Snowball
Bella
Oreo
Molly
Beotch 
Dolly
Mocha
Coco
Felucia
Daisy
Brownie
Abbie
Vomit/puke (hubby named her cause he hates her markings...I however got her because of her markings lol) she is brown with black spots


----------



## gkatherine62

Buddy - my Billie
Ipsey - from Ypsilanti
Bambi 
Flurry - the escape artist

I'm picking up a new Nubian Billy. Will have to think of a name for him.


----------



## iamagoatman

what do you think i should name him hes outgrown bucky


----------



## FarmerInaDress

Haha. I still call mine Bucky, even though his registered name is Great Gatsby. Can't help it, he's still my little Bucky boy.


----------



## goatsgalore

Mytonic's:
Little Dude
Crash
Bash

Nigerian Dwarf:
Tornado
Hurricane
Caramel
Coffee
Latte
Cappuccino
Lucky


----------



## Jessica84

I have...
Gabbie
Carina
Spanish
Cali
Sissy
Suzy
Cinderella
Bugs
Polly 
Matilldia
Heidi
Short cake
Lopsey
Cinabun
Frapp
Freckles
Mule....she's a stubborn mule lol
Kiko
O Neal
India
Sally
Misty
Mini me
Nevada
Roamy
Paint
Dutches
Mary
Happy feet
Holley
Little paint
Barbie
Sue sue
Fern
Nickers
Nutters
Sparkles
Pilgrim
Meah
Sizzle
Me me
Spots
Monkey
Bailey
Blue bell
Diamonds
Stars
Mia
Luca
Franney
Comet
Bambie
Orphan Annie
Boo boo
Lu lu
Annabell
Kaylah
Kenzie
Hannah
Snow flake
Snow white
Rainbow dash
Sugar

My boys are
Gizmo
Buckshot starchy
I think that's all of them lol


----------



## lileomom

Molly
Peanut
Nutterbutter
Flare
Ash 
Aspen
Apple
Almond
Lovebug 
Georgia
Dixie
Gjaller
Goliath


----------



## solarpeace

Joanna
Padraic (after his recent grandma Patty)
Reilly
Rooney


----------



## springkids

Duke - Buck

Me and my husband do have a bad habit of naming goats after the people we buy them from sometimes girls end up with boy names

Girls
Bella
Greg
Yolanda
Elviria
Scottie
Horace
Terry
Kate
Pumpkin
Big Momma
Breanna
Breezy
Blackie
Spec
Charity
Hope 
Faith
Swirlie


----------



## nchen7

I only have 3 - Buddy our freezer-bound wether, Buttercup and Missy.


----------



## mmiller

Bucks
Bear Creek BC586 Jib (Jib)

Wither 
Billy Goat

The Ladies
WRB Boogie Baby (Miss Lady)
CP3 She Got The Chrome (Chrome)
FTR11 Kansas (Kansas)
CAIT3 The Sunday Times (Sunday) Her sires name is Read All About It an I couldn't help myself.
HFB Lady Patricia Jumping Bean (Bean)
CAIT3 King's Baby Doll (Baby)
2TRF Tiny Tina (Tina)
CRG4 Precious Gem (Gem) 
Lou Lou
Dottie 
Paint
Coral


----------



## JanetM

All of ours are wethers...Little Willie, Ducky, Clancy & Oliver.


----------



## Hollowdweller

Half Pint
Crazy
Seven
Three
MD 20/20
Polly
Snogirl
Anne Bailey
Junebug
Penny

Moby
Spooky


----------



## Lucky_072508

I have 2 bucks:

Sullivan Charles (aka Sully) 
Jacob Edward (aka Jakey)

If I am addressing both of them at once, I call them either "stinkies" or "stinky butts".


----------



## rollinghillsfarm

Bucks are:
Seth (myotonic)
Ivan (fainter)
Zikomo (cashmere)
Jacob Marley (myotonic)

Does are:
Lena (Spanish)
Didi (Kiko/Spanish cross)
Honey (Nubian/Boer cross)
Lizzy (San Clemente Island)
Lizzie's babies Gracie and Lady Di (San Clemente/Arapawa Island crosses)
Ida Goat (pygmy)
Charlotte (fainter)
Jewel and Pearl, two cashmeres
Emma and Chloe, twin myotonic/pygmy crosses
Ella (Spanish/myotonic cross)
Lucia (San Clemente/Arapawa cross)

Two fainter bucklings, as yet unnamed

Wethers:
Shorty (fainter/pygmy cross)
Lewis (Little Man, my pygmy cross bottle baby)
Two Kiko/Spanish/myotonic crosses, also unnamed - were supposed to be meat goats, but they're both too pretty to send (and I'm a washout at raising meat goats because I get too attached). I'm hoping somebody can use pack or cart goat prospects, or brush clearers, or something . . .


----------



## Electra552

Toby 
Doug
Lyle
Emmett
Archer
Ragnar
Claire
Adele
Fiona
Molly O'Grady
Bindi
Kimber
Pinhead Larry
Dirty Dan


----------



## Scottyhorse

Bucks:
Napleon (Unreg Pygmy)
KasKi Huckleberry "Finn" (Reg ND

Does:
Goodnight South Carolina (Reg ND)
"Ain't She" (came with that name) Pretty (Reg ND)
Minnix "Snowflake" (Reg ND)
KW Farms B'Udderly the Best "Betty" (Reg ND)
Annie (Unreg Boer %)
Cleo (Unreg Pygmy)
And soon we will have Leaning Tree Lost and Found "Lola" (most likely) (Reg Purebred Boer)

Wethers:
Percy (Unreg Pygerian)

We have an old name theme. We weren't trying LOL. So they will probably be all older names. But we'll see how that goes


----------



## erica4481

(Wether)
Piss Willie 

(Bucks)
Pablo
Mark
Romeo
Puffin

(Does)
Muffin
Sissy
Lil mama
Dixie
Lora
Dora 
D.D.
June
Hannah
Lily
Pinky
Posie
Sophia
Marmi
LaLa
Big Mama
CoCo

(Jr. Does/doelings)

Molly
Dixie #2
Bailey
Miracle
Sophia #2
Kisses
******
Bubbles
Lady Bug
Jazmine
Lily #2
Lexi
Pepper
Blossom
Stephy
Bella
Munchy
Pink


----------



## robin4

I went with state names, and only have 4 at the moment:

Alaska
Kansas
Virginia Dare (our first born girl)
Dakota (Buckling)

Future Girl Names:
Maryland
Carolina
Georgia
Arizona

Future Boy Names:
Washington
Montana
Jersey
Nevada


----------



## Cactus_Acres

Our new boy is William Henry Harrison. Their theme this year was presidential names for bucklings. Not sure which one he'll go by.


----------



## HoosierShadow

We have Boer/percentages

Snow White - bosslady <kiko/mix>

Ithma - eldest & quietest <Nubian/boer>

Wysteria - chunkiest & psychogoat @ feeding time <75% Boer>

Pandora - coming yearling - Snow White's Boer doe

Caramel -<Caramel Candy Kisses> spotted, loud, nerve wrecking, shadow/attached at hip , but sweet <50% Boer/50% Nubian> - coming into her yearling year.

Star <Stargazer> 2yo 100% Boer - Houdini, stubborn, rotten, brat, sneaky, pain in the butt, spoiled, should I go on?

S.P. <Spitfire> 2yo 100% Boer - Hard keeper/skinny, sweet & quiet

Peanut <Forget Me Not> - 100% Boer - 8mo, S.P.'s runt triplet/our first bottle baby. Spoiled, sweet, rotten, attached at the hip, noisy/crybaby, cute, silly, etc. etc.


----------



## dchemphill1

3 saanen wethers. Huey, Dewey and Louie


----------



## Casa_la_Palma

Our two girls came with their names, Coco and Angel

We had a wether for years, I named him Billy Bob Thornton, he went by Billy mostly


----------



## groovyoldlady

We have Annika Zappa, Ditza, and Electra. We also had a Miss Mindy, but she's been retired to another farm.

We've had 5 little Nigerian bucklings born here and placed as pets. They were Ulysses and Rutherford (That's either Rutherford or Ulysses in my signature - I could never tell them apart!), and Bernard, Billy, and Bart.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch

Tulip
Sweet Pea
Clover 
Poppy
Cedar (buck)
Freezer Bait

Previous names:
Buttercup
Taffy
Mocha
Heather
Hazel


----------



## Deschutes Dawn

My first packers-
Cody, Alpine wether
Baily, Alpine X wether
Tango, Nubian/alpine/meat cross wether
Tabbouli, Nubian/alpine/meat cross wether-renamed freezer filler!

My current packers and prospects, all wethers
Maximus, 250 lb Saanen
Petey da Munch, 200 lb Saanen/Oberhasli
Jackalope, Alpine/saanen
Dan'l, Oberhasli
Tamarack, Ober/alpine with some Kiko

Does-milkers and pack mamas
Gigi, recorded Saanen
Trouble, Alpine
Cece, recorded Saanen


----------



## fiberchick04

We have: 

Bucks: Dante Gus Santos Poseidon Kevin 

Does: 
Helene
Butterfly's Annie
Magic wars 
Raggedy Ann 
Vanilla Twist
Luna 
Black Mamba 
Mya Mae 
Butterfly's little Angel 
Kate 
Charlotte 
Lucky 
Bella Mae 
Charlotte 
Vivian 
Mia 
Oatmeal 
Snow White 
Baby doe 
Old goat 
Tempest 
White Leah 
Black Leah 
Mango 
Tango 
Rosebud 
Midnight 
Lillian 
Gillian 
Britt 
Heidi 
Kaitlin Rose 
Sasha
Sunflower
Athena
Dulce
Monet 
Ramona
Pauley Girl


Sadly that's all I can think of without looking! Lol we have about 85 does now. And we jus cut back.


----------



## russellp

Just got our NZ Kiko buckling Wednesday night. His sire is Country Smoke, we named him Smokey's Quasimodo, cause all he did for 3 hours was hunch on everyone's back. He is only 8 months old and knows what he wants to do, just not so sure how.


----------



## rollinghillsfarm

What an incredibly handsome boy!!


----------



## Boo161

Betty Jo
Bobby Joe
John Boy

Past Goats
Clyde
Lily
Buttons


----------



## Darlaj

Claire Bear. FAlpine 
Sadira. ( deerey). Togg
Daphne Nub
Rosey Nub grade
Smidge Nigerian dwarf



plus baby's on board. Hopefully


----------



## desertlily

We have Nigi's and Boers
The Nigi's 

Bucks- 
Rocky Road
Mr. Spock

Wethers-
Dutch
Buddy
Buster

Does-
Cinder
KaDee
Brownie
Tommie
Eclair
Mountain Lily (Milly)
Mocha Zip (Mocha)

The Boers
Wildfire (Nell)
Paradise
Black Diamond (Diamond)


----------



## mrsosvold

We have pygmy's 
- aspen (buck)

Does 
- twilight
- twinkle
- Bambi 
- Ellie
- Emme Lou 
- Mae
- crystal 
- charcoal
- Nadine
- lolly
- Molly
- Flo 

And brand new baby - Wallee


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

We only have three Boers right now but our doe is pregnant with two we think!  We have a couple wethers that we thought deserved fancy names too ^.^ 

49ers Gold Nugget (Nibbles) 
One Last Chance (Chance) 
One Hot Kitty Kat (Kitty, our prego doe)


----------



## twokidsandafarm

Does:
Kori-Brook GE Keely(Keely or K)
Magic Creek Amethyst(Amey)(pronounced AM-EE)
Wether:
Joe


----------



## NyGoatMom

Does: Nubians
S.A.I.L. Acres Heidi of Molly 
Daisy-Mae

Doeling: Saanen
Madeline

Buck: Fainter 
Dallas

Wether: Black headed boer
Booker

and two kinder/fainter crosses freezer bound next month


----------



## crownofjules

My Pygmys:
*Starla* - her salt/peppered agouti pattern reminds me of stars 
*Mellie* (Melody) - my kids sang her to sleep the first days while she adjusted to her new home at 8 weeks old.
*Madam* - the matronly, senior doe of the herd. She was a rescue.
*Bonnie* - twin rescue goat. Quite the little mischievous doeling!
*Clyde* - the other twin rescue goat. I made him a wether at 4 months (when we got him).

Rescue dairy mini Nubian -* Leelu*!

I like names that are easy for the goats to identify when I call them... and not so similar that I end up calling them the wrong name (Ugh like Mellie/Bonnie...Ee.Ee.Ee! my kids insisted on keeping both names.)

I have a buck I'm going to get here in a few weeks... he really reminds me of a Jules Verne!


----------



## chelsboers

Our buck: Gridiron
Does:
Annie's Jewel
Mary
Willow
Red Iron Luna (luna)
Niko
Rollin Red Dawn (dawn)
Red Dawns Mist (mist)
Midnight in Paris 
Moonlit Masquerade 
Starstruck


----------



## desertlily

chelsboers- that sure is a pretty girl you have there in your picture!


----------



## .:Linz:.

|
|
|
v


----------



## chelsboers

desertlily said:


> chelsboers- that sure is a pretty girl you have there in your picture!


Thanks! She is one of the first does that was bred and born here so I'm pretty proud of her.


----------



## Rhandi74

Our Pygmys wethers:
Fred
Barney

Our Pygmy/ND Cross Does:
Bubbles 
Buttercup
Blossom

ND/Pygmy Bucklings:
Bam Bam
Rudy

ND/Pygmy Doelings:
Holly
Joy
Noel

Pygmy Doeling:
Brea


----------



## AlvinLeanne

We have 6 Boers but 2 of the does are pregnant right now 

Buck: Beethoven

Wether: Spotty

Does:
Cordelia
Bernice (preggo)
Giselle (preggo)
Candace

For the last couple of years I have let my 2 kids and my niece and nephew take turns naming the babies. They rotate who goes first each year. It's always interesting to hear what they come up with 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## RoseBoerGoats

Rhandi74 said:


> Our Pygmy/ND Cross Does:
> Bubbles
> Buttercup
> Blossom


Powerpuff girls? :lol:


----------



## Artdrake

Anne- past matriarch- totally controlled things in the barn
Martha- was everybody's sweet grandma
Claire- always worried with her ears up calling to babies like a cartoon character
Susie
Red
Captain- current head of the crew, just had quads
Surge- wether
Molly dolly- yearling just kidding twins
Lil man - past bottle fed baby that was everyone's friend
Ernie- past wether that could not be contained!


----------



## IrishRoots

Does

Twist ( dil's XM French twist)
Fiona ( LNL Minifarm Fiona)
Nola ( Lakefront Acres Nola)
Dublin ( lakefront acres Dublin)
Brianna ( oldesouth Farm Brianna)

Wether

Conan

Buck

Challenger ( Lil hill farm Challenger)


----------



## crownofjules

Artdrake said:


> Anne- past matriarch- totally controlled things in the barn
> Martha- was everybody's sweet grandma
> Claire- always worried with her ears up calling to babies like a cartoon character
> Susie
> Red
> Captain- current head of the crew, just had quads
> Surge- wether
> Molly dolly- yearling just kidding twins
> Lil man - past bottle fed baby that was everyone's friend
> Ernie- past wether that could not be contained!


THank you for the descriptions - love them! I love the name "Surge"! Mind if I steal that for my new-coming buck? I love the name Jules Verne, but me having a nickname like a goat... sounds a little tooo goat-lovey - hubby just thinks I'm weird.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr

Betty 
Brownie
Nellie
Lucy
Penny
Miley
Willow

Our buck and kids
Plum
Stinky Pete
Goerge (twins with Fred- but Fred is gone)
RePete (twins with Pete- but Pete is also gone)

This year I am thinking about naming all the kids after either 1980's long hair bands or old sit coms.


----------



## Trickyroo

My does 

1. Tricky "Trick La Roo"
2. Bunny as in "Tons of Funny Bunny"
3. Dixie "Im not Pixie you idiot"
4. Pixie Rixx
5. Jenni - "Jenni Bear"
6. Rosie "Rosita"
7. Dasha - Daisy's shadow
8. Daisy - my shadow
9. Baby was "Yosi" was "Yoda"
10. Lilly "Sugar Lil"
11. Mocha "Mochalo"
12. Blondie "Bondi"
13. Claire - Sweet Clair
14. HoneyBee - "get off my back B"
15. Sweetpea - resident cotton ball
16. Pebbles- "Pebby"

My bucks , wether

17. Scout - Archie's right hoof man
18. Archie "Archamundo" - best boy in the entire universe 
19. Bill - resident spoiled wether - my "love bug"


----------



## chelsboers

AlvinLeanne said:


> For the last couple of years I have let my 2 kids and my niece and nephew take turns naming the babies. They rotate who goes first each year. It's always interesting to hear what they come up with
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


I let my son name the boys. This year we've got Grasshopper, Hercules, and Dragon. We still have more to kid so there's no telling what else he'll come up with


----------



## kc8lsk

Bucks: Spike, MurMur

Does: Cream, Manyana, Sugar, Black Coffee, Dixie, E'less de Nanny, Lilly, Poppy, Daisy, Black Orchid, and the alaskan girls Juno, Yukon Jane, Sitka, Ankorage, and Fairbanks

Baby sitting: Bumpy(doe)


----------



## MandyBethHill

Mater.


----------



## EandEBoersWV

Here it goes: 

Bucks: 
Red Baron
High voltage

Does: 
Sally 
Elvira
Fancy
Lil goat
Patsy
Oreo
Sock
Guppy
Ember
Fire
Spark
Petunia
Wild critter
Minnie pearl
Hottie
Izzie
Sophia
Fayola
Ola
Bertha
P
A
X
1Z5
Kabrina
Kasey
Sugar
Amanda
Spot
Jelly
Honey
Ruby
Emerald
Cinderella
Scotchy
Big mama
Stephanie
Wallie
Ding dong
Electra
Frannie


I think that's it lol. And about 5 that don't have names.


----------



## ss115

*names*

Our black and white one is named Oreo and our cream and white is named Twinkie. They are sweet.


----------



## Rhandi74

RoseBoerGoats said:


> Powerpuff girls? :lol:


We did name them after the power puff girls. :laugh:
We also have Fred, Barney, and Bam Bam from the Flinstones 
My children helped name them :thumbup:


----------



## Twink90

My animals get named after movies or book characters I love! 
Goats: Alice, Jasper Frodo & my baby girl Darbe is me. & my husbands names combined. Darwin & Becky


----------



## SalteyLove

Boer does: Alice, Winnie, Olive, Brooky, Chicago, Budgie, Sandy, Ruthie, Lady, Savannah

Boer/Nubian buck: Tanka (after the word for bison in Dances with Wolves)


----------



## Goatzrule

Does:
Ellie
Abby
Soon to be Paradise.

Weather
Bugsy


----------



## Everfree

Ferdinand is our buck

Our does:
Cupcake
Brownie
Tiramisu
Crumpet
Cream Puff
Red Velvet
Sugar Lips
Teela (the oddball name)


----------



## shelbz

Doe- Speckles 
And her babies
-Chompy
-Barneyville


----------



## COgoatLover25

Nubians-
Cookie
Madison
Crystal
Thor
Apache

Nigerians-
Annabelle
Dahlia 
January


----------



## HoosierShadow

Ithma - Nubian/Boer
Snow White - Kiko/cross
Star <Stargazer> fullblood Boer
S.P. <Spitfire> fullblood Boer
Wysteria 75% Boer
Pandora 50% Boer
Caramel <Caramel Candy Kisses> Nubian/Boer
Peanut <Forget Me Not> fullblood Boer

Then we have 10 kids, most are named, a few aren't:
Twinkle <reg. name might be Princess Mini Me lol> 50% Boer
Snoopy
Cisco
Bernaby
Dixie <Sweet Talkin' Dixie> 88% Boer
Luna <Luz de Luna --- maybe> Fullblood Boer
Elvis
Costello


----------



## eqstrnathlete

Nubian doe- JJ after the character on criminal minds
Lamancha doe- Déjà because she looks just like my neighbors goat!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

We have six Nigerians:

Starlily. Or Lily

Sweetpea. Not always so sweet. 

Buttercup. Or Butter. Sometimes Butterball.a lover. 

Patriot Rose. Born on the Fourth of July!

Bucks are:

Remington. So beautiful and a huge personality. Loves all the attention. 

Winchester. Pretty and sweet. Loves kisses. Has a temper at times. 

My oldest Doe is 9months old (lily)and the youngest doe is Rose at 6 months.
The boys are 2 months. All are bottle babies I've raise from a month old. Love them all so much!


----------



## Einhorn

Cookie (he looks like an Oreo, but that was too obvious)
Einhorn
President Sam Houston


----------



## mlpfan

ned, nanny ,and spyder


----------



## spidy1

Dairy, Mis Minty, Lady Clair, and coming soon, Zeva and Vashidy
Boers, Cupcake, Scarlet, (haven't named the babies)
Bucks, Tiree (Kiko), Brunswick (boer)
Weather, Dude


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

Pygmy goat ladies: Hope, Faith, Freedom and Coco (I didn't name Coco) My sheep: Primrose, Tulip and Cracker..!


----------



## nickysanford

Gretchen,Izzy, and Si

Sent from my XT626 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## SugarBush Farms

We have:
Bucks:
Cadet
Apollo's Rebel (Rebel)

Wethers: 
Remington
Steve
Goodie
Cinnamon

Does:
Kami
Chasing the Sun (Benelli)
Kiss This Shelly (Shelly)
Winchester
Kimber Eclipse (Kimber)
Taurus Tracker (Tori)


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Nancy
Lol only one goat


----------



## Mamaboyd

We have Fainters :

Buck: Tye

Does: Piper
Emiliea (Eme)
Mia
Voo


----------



## OGYC_Laura

We go with themes to keep track of family units. A lot of the Goats came with names and we just try to stick with a theme.
Pan is mom to Tinker Belle, Wendy, and Jan
Freckles is mom to Wart and Mole
Boo Boo is mom to Ebinisore, Martha, and Tiny Tina
Oreo is mom to Chocolate Drop, Fig, and Nutten
Gina has Geanie
Then the Jades....
Jade mom to Jaded and Jadeson
Jaded gave us ReJaded 
We have over 50 goats and eachone has a name. If we cant follow a theme then we go with Disney Movies
Bambi, Flower, Thumper
Druecella, Cinderella, Anais

Bucks
Big Boy
Tonto
Rocky
Cupid
Prince


----------



## wambo3419

Current boer buck: Chancho, Monchis
Past boer buck: Jorge (George) & Charles, & MM (Mean Mascaras), Dave

Does
Charlotte
Georgia
Ray
Bonnie
Sarah
Senataweho
Dalia
Sage

Past does
LSP (Lumpy Space Princess)
Margot

Sheep
Mystery
White sheep
Fat neck
Two horns
Homer
Lisa


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

Hope, Faith, (yes there WILL be a Charity-i will keep one of the kids) Freedom and Coco (i didn't name Coco


----------



## ElleBubba

Wether: Buster
Doeling: Tilly


----------



## rebelINny

Well I have downsized a lot but right now I have:

Mocha (Coach Farms Adrosias)- Alpine
Willa (Shady Acres Willa)- F1 Mini-alpine
Freckles (Shady Acres Freckles) F1 mini-alpine

These three are all due to kid any day now to Dancing Dragon Thor. 
And I'm purchasing a nubian doeling that I will name:
Tawny (Ivycroft Tawny Brown Coral)
And a nigerian buckling that I'm naming:
Alastar (DragonFly Sugar Daddy Alastar) 

So at the end of this, I will have:
Mocha
Willa
Freckles
Tawny
Alastar 

And names for kids to be born shortly

Bucks:
Savage
Loki
Steel

Does:
Pearl De Vere
Etta
Pepper Pots


----------



## kc8lsk

My eight babies are(in the order they were born) White Sage, Thing 1, Pepper, Salt, Aint got no ears (Lamancha X), Thing 2, Cinnamon, and Mace.


----------



## rebelINny

Last year I went with the indian tribal name theme for my kids born:
Comanche and Cree
Apache and Seneca
and Dakota

Year before was related to the sire's name Spitfire:
Hailrazor
Renegade
Sassy

Year before was whatever:
Sundance Kid
Tabasco
Flickr
Glimmer
Jesse James
Davy Crocket
EllieMay
Galahad
Chicky and Cruz
Sailor's Reign


----------



## sassy

Mine are cupcake. Brownie girl snowboots aka baby boots dinky Clarissa and sassy 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## jaceypaige123

Alpine goats - iris and Wilson 
Pygmies - Mable and Murfy 
Norwegian Dwarf - Oskar who's brother just passed away 2 weeks ago Felix


Sent from my me


----------



## toadarmy

Violet
Hockey
Racket
Mohawk


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GoateeFarms50

Alpine/Saanen 2 year old does: Rosie (originally Rose, but Rosie sticked), Buttercup, and Ivy

Alpine/Saanen/Nubian 1 year olds(almost): Willow, Delilah, and Iris

Saanen/Lamancha one year old buck: Samuel (nickname Sammy)

Nubian two year old buck: Bobo (some call him Bo, others Bilbo)


----------



## russellp

BUCKS
HL
Modo

MATURE DOES
Helga
Princess
Shakira
Leah
Mimi
Ke$ha
Charlize
Beyoncé
Jill
Asswipe
Rhianna
Snowflake
Paula Dean

YEARLING DOES
Snow White
Hershey
Frosty
Oreo
Peaches
Lily

NEW BUCKLINGS
Dr. Phil
Paddy
Sonny
Thor

NEW DOELINGS
Mary Kate
Ashley
Marley
Daisy
Cher
Precious 
Destiny
Sochi


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SlapHappy

I am getting a buckling this weekend. I will name him Pepe Le Pew; after the Loony tunes skunk because he will stink when in rut. LOL


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians

These are the names of my goats:

Bucks
Bree
Sonny Joe (I Named)

Does
Honey Bun
Lilly
T'Pau
Pebbles (I Named)

Doelings
Caramel Kiss (I Named)
Blue Bell (I Named)
Marcie (I Named)

Bucklings
Cracker Jack (I Named)
Lumber Jack (I Named)
Sergeant York (I Named)

Wethers
Lightning Strike (I Named)
Dave

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Esther88

I'll play!

Oberhasli doe- Bria.

Oberhasli buckling- Odin.

I feel like my numbers are small compared to everyone on here! However, after the fair in April we are adding a Nubian doe to our herd as well :wahoo:


----------



## neh57

My goats breed & names
Mini nubian wether -Hotwheel
nubian alpine doe-Kallie


----------



## twokidsandafarm

I have some more goats now. 
Does: 
Krystal
Belle
Sadie Mae

Bucks/Wethers:
Kaptain Ahab
Ralph Stanley

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## ndwarf

We use trees!!


----------



## BelindaP

Mo and Jo



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats

BelindaP said:


> Mo and Jo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Such creative names!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd

For my girls, i have now, Fiona, Jade, Primrose, Penny, Rebekkah, Cece, Penelope, and Gizmo.
The boys right now, Sir Hallifer, Idzi, and Gadget.
In the past, I've had Fabian, Febu, Vivvian, Vincent, Winston, Filbert, Flipper, Ferguson, Waldon, Willy, Dahila, Dominic, Jambles, Juniper, Bahb and Rusty are just some of them... (I have had market goats for 10 years, don't freak out or something.)


----------



## Justice-Kidds

I have some more goats now
Saanen. Daisy Duke had Bo Duke (buck) and Luke Duke (Luke didn't make it 

Millie had Molly, Mindy and show wether buddy ( my daughter names all her show weathers buddy #1,#2,#3 so on)

Keneegee had Katy, Patients and buddy #5 ( I think)
Marshall 
And cujoe ( mini N Dwarf he's little bitty) 
2 Saanen 
Annie fanny 
Cinco
A total of 20 now. This all started 2 years ago when my daughter wanted to try showing wethers. We bought one wether and a companion N Dwarf. We all love goats now. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny

Hmm I have 12 right now and didnt give them all the names they have. 
I have mini- alpine's named Willa, Oreo's Freckles, Belle Star, Pepper Pots Curly Cue, Zeus, and Donnar. I have one Nigerian buck named Sugardaddy Alastar. I have two Lamancha's named Whimzey and Biscotti (I didnt name these) but my son calls biscotti, twinkle  then i have one Nubian named Charm and two alpine's named Gingham Vanellus ( second names they came with but i added gingham and calico cause i like them better lol) and Calico Aquila. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dnchck

All does. Savannah, Allie. Bean


----------



## Jessica84

Fair warning I have very creative names lol
Suzy 
Fern
Freckles
Mama goat
Polly
Blue
Sissy
Dutches
Mini me
Bella
Cinabun
Bugs
She sue
Spanish
India
Appy
Orphan Annie
Pine nut
Comet
Patches
Cola
Cinderella
Xena
Kenzie
lil bugs
Diva
Raven
Tiny
Sable
Trudy
Misty
Pilgrim
Lolly
Snuggles
Meah
Nutters
Nevada
Boo boo
Spots
Beauty
Lulu
Snow flake
Faline
Crazy
Mona
Rainbow dash
Snow White
Hannah
Kaylah
Meme
Monkey
lil paint
Gabby
Meatball
Short cake
Sparkles
Pixie
Ebony
Stars
Rose
Midg
Heidi
Mule
Sandy
Favorite
Paint
Jazzy
Spot light
Diamond

And bucks are
Gizmo
Starchy
Buckshot


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy

Dam!!! You remember all those names!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## clementegal

I have three breeds San Clementes, Nigerian Dwarfs, and one Saanen.

San Clementes
Maximus
Gizmo
San Lorenzo
Maverick
Trixy
Roseincrants 
Guildenstern 
Santa Monica
Eugenin
Daisy Mae
Mercutio
Ophelia (Mercutios sister-she is sold)

Nigerians
Moonbeam (AKA Luna)
Gertrude
Rosaline
Doodlebug
Onyx
Duncan

Saanen
Sussie



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MylieD

My four goats are Nancy, Korra, Obidiah (Obie), and Ruth. I didn't name any. Nancy came with her's, kids named Korra after Legend of Korra, and my sister in law named the twins since she was supposed to get them. Then the county said no and well, here I am with four lovely goats. I'm naming the next one!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Jessica84 said:


> Fair warning I have very creative names lol
> Suzy
> Fern
> Freckles
> Mama goat
> Polly
> Blue
> Sissy
> Dutches
> Mini me
> Bella
> Cinabun
> Bugs
> She sue
> Spanish
> India
> Appy
> Orphan Annie
> Pine nut
> Comet
> Patches
> Cola
> Cinderella
> Xena
> Kenzie
> lil bugs
> Diva
> Raven
> Tiny
> Sable
> Trudy
> Misty
> Pilgrim
> Lolly
> Snuggles
> Meah
> Nutters
> Nevada
> Boo boo
> Spots
> Beauty
> Lulu
> Snow flake
> Faline
> Crazy
> Mona
> Rainbow dash
> Snow White
> Hannah
> Kaylah
> Meme
> Monkey
> lil paint
> Gabby
> Meatball
> Short cake
> Sparkles
> Pixie
> Ebony
> Stars
> Rose
> Midg
> Heidi
> Mule
> Sandy
> Favorite
> Paint
> Jazzy
> Spot light
> Diamond
> 
> And bucks are
> Gizmo
> Starchy
> Buckshot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


OMG...:lol:


----------



## janeen128

Jessica84 said:


> Fair warning I have very creative names lol
> Suzy
> Fern
> Freckles
> Mama goat
> Polly
> Blue
> Sissy
> Dutches
> Mini me
> Bella
> Cinabun
> Bugs
> She sue
> Spanish
> India
> Appy
> Orphan Annie
> Pine nut
> Comet
> Patches
> Cola
> Cinderella
> Xena
> Kenzie
> lil bugs
> Diva
> Raven
> Tiny
> Sable
> Trudy
> Misty
> Pilgrim
> Lolly
> Snuggles
> Meah
> Nutters
> Nevada
> Boo boo
> Spots
> Beauty
> Lulu
> Snow flake
> Faline
> Crazy
> Mona
> Rainbow dash
> Snow White
> Hannah
> Kaylah
> Meme
> Monkey
> lil paint
> Gabby
> Meatball
> Short cake
> Sparkles
> Pixie
> Ebony
> Stars
> Rose
> Midg
> Heidi
> Mule
> Sandy
> Favorite
> Paint
> Jazzy
> Spot light
> Diamond
> 
> And bucks are
> Gizmo
> Starchy
> Buckshot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Extra kiddos to you for remembering all those names..;-)


----------



## mayia97420

Cuddle Bug, Blaze, Rosie, MayBelle, Lilly, Judy, Major, Claude, Donna Jean, Lucy, and Rose- We only named 4 of those- Judy, Major, Claude, and Donna Jean.


----------



## nannysrus

Does
Tonka
Pippa (she got her name because she gets her head stuck like the little girl in the movie storm of the century)
Lucy
Ethal
Daisy 
Butters
Bridle
Santana

Bucks
Duke
Bullseye
Diesel
Rambo
Triton


----------



## Jessica84

Lol names are my thing  the list would be wayyyy longer if we were talking about the cows. My dad is the only cattle rancher here who doesn't need ear tags because his little girl has to name everything


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nannysrus

Jessica84 said:


> Lol names are my thing  the list would be wayyyy longer if we were talking about the cows. My dad is the only cattle rancher here who doesn't need ear tags because his little girl has to name everything
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


haha! I'm so ooh bad for that. Everyone is like "how do you know which ones which?" You just do lol my husband can't even remember all the goats names let alone chickens or cows


----------



## SeventeenFarms

when I was a kid, my mom would take us up to New Haven to visit my aunts and grandmother. When they were not together, each one referred to the others as a bunch of old goats, or "that old goat"...so I named my first three boers after them - Frances, Irene, and Mary. Then came Ellen, named after one of my wife's aunts, and Snoopie, our dwarf nigerian, who has a doghouse she used to sleep on when she was a kid, now she sleeps in it.

Ken


----------



## xymenah

Pet Wethers: Fili, Kili, Pippin, Thorin, Parker
Meat Wethers: Spike, Cotton
Does: Beep, Zelda, Elsie, Farrah

Past Goats(sold or passed): Flower, Betty, Bell, Victoria, Stu, Pretty Boy, Dante, Veronica, Richard


----------



## Capegoat

Nigerian Dwarfs:

Wethers: Henry and Wilbur
Doe: Ebony


----------



## JAR702

Does
"Baby" Brown Topaz
"Pearl
"Aggie' Agate
Black "Opal" deceased

Bucks
"Turk" Turquoise
"Sid" Obsidian


----------



## Greybird

I have 4 wethers, supposedly all Alpines, but I'm not sure about 1 of them.

Two of them are twins, both chamoise, but one is heavily broken with white. Since we had one light and one dark we named them Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde. This may have been prophetic since Mr Hyde, while very friendly, comes up to you and looks at you like he wants to go knock over a liquor store and then hang out at the docks, just for fun of course. (Wanna come?!?)
Jekyll is very sweet and extremely soft-spoken. He's our pretty boy and he loves to be scratched and petted.
The third Alpine is Go-Go Gadget. He was smaller as a kid and absolutely nuts about bouncing off the walls and playing. He has caught up with Jekyll and Hyde size-wise, but he's still the first one to climb a new tree or any other obstacle. He's also not wethered properly, so he has one more remaining gadget that needs to go. (A topic for another thread.)

Last, and least, we have one little white guy.
Token is different, and I think he might be a Saanen, or maybe a cross. His voice is quieter and he's visibly lagging behind the others in growth. He has always had more hair than the others and it has a softer, fluffy look. He would be an indoor lap goat if I allowed it. He's very gentle and affectionate; definitely mamma's boy.
We bought him as an afterthought - just so we would have one that would be visible in the woods - and he has ended up being my favorite.


----------



## lottsagoats1

Nubians:

Buck: 
Vanr (reg name Lord of Chaos)

does: 
Trillium
Flirtin (reg name Flirtin with disaster)
Luna (Lunatic Fringe)
Twist (Twisted Sister)
Molly (Molly Hatchet)
Hailie (Hailstorm)

Lamanchas:

Buck:
Adammair

does:
Rhu (reg name Rhubarb)
Tedi
Vicki
Hannah
Raven
Bansidhe
Minnie Pearl
Goldy
Vanna

Oberhasli doe:
Phoenix


----------



## PygmyMom

All of our goats (and other critters) have names. Rather than name them all, I thought Id share the one that we honestly are embarrassed to tell people sometimes. Our resident pygmy buck (the lucky fella that gets to breed all the does) is named...

"Bubbles"

Yes you heard it. Bubbles the fricken goat is the biggest most bad a$$ goat we have. He came with that name and he totally responds to it so there's no going back now. Lol!






Ridiculous.

Mom of a Pygmy goat herd, five Labradors, three cats, three kids, a handful of hens and one naughty rooster.


----------



## Mcclan3

We have Ola, Bell, Honeysuckle (Honey), Clover, Harvest Moon (Moon), Vera Wang, Gil our wether (named from Bubble Guppies lol), and Joker's Wylde our buck (my husband wants to name all of our bucks after rock stars. The next one is either going to be Sharp Dressed Man or Dusty's Beard)


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Great thread so just bumping it after a loooong time out of use!

Now my goats are:
Kikos:
LEC 15-267 Caprannie Outlaw "Riot"
LEC 15-270 Caprannie Blue Ivy "Ivy"
LEC 15-226 Caprannie Snow Queen "Susie
SMF Brittney
SMF Abby

Daisy (good o' Daisy )

Aand now I have a new Kiko doeling out of Susie not named and two ND doelings that don't have names yet either http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CanucksStar-17

My does are: Breeze, Cocoa, Twila, Sapphire, and Cinema. 

Last years kids names are Mocha and Stella. 

My two bucks are named Thor and Lancelot. 
My triplets from Cocoa aren't named yet.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

My does are Holiday Cookie, Carina Nebula, Pixie Dust. My buck is Yukon Gold, those are my purchased animals. Cookie's quads are Gingersnap, Biscotti (Biscuit), Snickerdoodle (Nicky) and Chocolate Chip (Lottie). Carina's buckling is Marshall Dillon (Marshall).


----------



## billiejw89

Does: 
Isis of Philae (ice)
Total Eclipse (clippsy)
Ring Around the Rosie (Rosie)
Bonnie
Waltzn Royal Rebel Pants (Fancy)

Bucks: 
Handsome Hans (hans)
After Dark (Banjo)
Fun In The Sun (Dylan)

Kids 2016: 
Shooting Star (Starla)
Inigo Montoya (Inigo)
Rosie's Girl MG (Marigold)
Charlies Angel C (Clover)
Lucky Shamrock (Shammy)
Better in Boots (Maddy)
Play it Again (Tae)

Kids 2015
Cinco De Mayo (Cinco)
Butter Cup
Emily
Raph
Clyde
Sampson
Delilah

Past does:
Sugar Surprise (Sugar)
Bells blossoming Jasmine (Jazzy)


----------



## margaret

Does:
Tansy
Poppy
Oreo
Clematis
Della
Royal Empress
Tokyo Rose
Twist&Shout
Swamp Music
CallMeTheBreeze
LucyInTheSky
Sweet Home Alabama

2016 doe kids:
White Dove
Dancing Days
Penny Lane
Roll Gypsy Roll
Tempest
SaturdayNiteSpecial

Of course I've had others, but those are a lot of what I have now.


----------



## goatblessings

I'm not very creative with names...... although one stuck this year. Had a very cold kid I was not sure would make it - lived in the house for a bit. Hence the name "Bucket" - as in = he almost kicked the -----


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

I have Basil, Barli, Willow, and will be picking Clover up on Sunday. And then my buckling, Spencer.... My three year old named him.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Oh, and Barli is spelled that way on purpose, took that from Heidi because our barn cat's name is Heidi!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Jenny
Honey
Pinky
Binky
Ebony
Hickory
Dwopple
Songbreeze
Wot Wot
Laddie Buck
Dontcha Know
Bescarum and
Trisscar


----------



## lottsagoats1

Adammair (Lamancha buck)
Volt (Nigerian Buck)
Have a Nubian buck coming-don't know his name

Phoenix (Obie doe)
Vicki (Mancha doe)
Tedi (Mancha doe)
Trillium (Nubian doe)
Schmoo (Mancha doe)
Ban Sidhe (Mancha doe)
Raven (Mancha doe)
Jubie (Mancha doe)
Gracie (Nubian doe)
Pebbles (Nubian doe)
Sassy (Nubian doe)
Raebelle (Nubian doe)
Luann (Mancha doeling)
Zika (Mancha doeling)

Plus several other 2016 kids who are NOT staying


----------



## dnchck

Nigis does, Mama, beanie,Savannah, Allie Wethers, Opie, Dakota, Scout, Blake


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch

My Mancha does:
Shae Lynn
Red Hope
Agapey

Nigerian Wethers:
Han Solo
Kylo Ren
I couldn't resist the Star Wars theme! :wink:


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm

Does:
May
Rose
Lacey
Goldilocks 
Ava
Daisy
Lilly

Bucks:
Meriadoc 
Pippin

Clearly a LOTR theme.


----------



## teejae

Mine are Miss Murphy, Mazerarti,Mazoe,Mini minor,Maci,Majenta,Pixe,Mieta,LindyHop,Sweet Alice(Ali blubber) and the boys Macon and Mambo and the 2 wethers chops!


----------



## jaimn

We started with Honey and Sweetie, then Cindy and Prissy (no kids). They gave us Almond & Walnut, and Peanut & Oreo, and Patch & Pecan (aka Tank) - boys are all nuts! ;-) 

Sweetie crossed the rainbow bridge last year. 

Brought in Firecracker (son of Dynamite) and he sired Fireflower & Sparkler (Prissy), Jack/Saddler & Hadassah (Cindy), Storm & Clover (Honey). artygroup: Charlie came for a season but swung chickens by their tails (among other bad behavior).


----------



## janeen128

I have Bella, Sunday, Monday, Camille, Ellie, Nellie, Lilly, Annie, Sammy Jr, Jack, Jill, Charlie, HipHop, 

Sheep- Sugar, Pepper, & Oreo.


----------



## wndngrvr

My girls are Samantha, Simone, Polly, Mona, Honey, Dee Dee, Sabrina, Boots, Isabella, Victoria, Lilly, Peaches, Tabatha 
Bucks are named after macho men - had a Quigley -have a Rocky. Our ram is Rambo. 
To keep their names straight I get tags for their collars printed at Premier Sheep Supply or my hubby makes up names when he talks to them. They know their names so I don't want them called something else.


----------



## Goatzrule

The first five babies born this year's name's are 
(sire's name if FireBird)
Ember
Fire Lilly
Spring
Winter
Autumn


----------



## rebelINny

My kids born this year all got irish themed names. 

Kiss me I'm Irish "Irish"
Luck O' The Irish "Lucky"
Four leaf Clover "Clover"
Irish Faden
Patrick
Irish Banshee
Leprechaun
Shamrock
Dublin


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698

Ok here are mine
My buck: Charlie 
My does: 
Winter 
Reeces
Sweetheart
Red Dawn
Josie
Rug Rat

Kids- this years name theme is song titles: DTFarm's- 

The Perfect Storm
Thunderstruck
Uptown Girl
Hot Mess
I Want Candy


----------



## Daisy-Mae

Does:
Blue jeans 
Daisy-Mae 
May-bell
Rose Mary 
Georgie Ann 
Wethers: 
Levi (blue jeans son)
Ford


----------



## Luckthebuck234

Lots of cool names! Here is the names for our Nigerian dwarfs: 
Agnes
Margo
Wendy 
Heidi
Lucky (buck)
Bandit (buck)


----------



## jaycee

Here's the names of our girls:

Laverne 
Shirley
Mary
Rhoda
Dorothy
Mindy
Starbaby
Moonbeam
Cher
Michelle
Supernova
Pebbles
Sugaree
Magnolia
Moni
Mandy

We started out with sitcoms but went off the rails pretty fast because there just aren't that many shows with multiple lead female characters... seems like always way more male duos for example.


----------



## VVFarm

russellp said:


> Our herd site is a Saanen, his name on registration is HL. Honky Lips is what the hoods called Chevy Chase in the original "Family Vacation" when they got lost in East St. Louis.
> Around the farm we mostly call him "big dog".


Those are some impressive horns!!! What a handsome guy!


----------



## PurpleToad

Two bucklings which will be withered. One's a Mini-Fainter named Tux which my daughter picked and is an homage of Tuxedo Mask from the Sailor Moon anime...he looks like he's wearing a Tuxedo is the funny thing. The other is a Nigerian Dwarf who was named Star by the breeder but I renamed him Kern. Most of the time though I refer to them as "the boys", "goatsssssiiiiieeeee gooos" (not sure why that one but they respond to it), or "silly boys". I think my cats respond to their names better than either of the goats.lol


----------



## RustyBucketBoers

Girls; Bernadette, Paisley, Edith, Vivian, Big Red, Foxy, Fancy, Abbi, Amy, Violet, Cora, Tori, Ezra, Eliza!

Boys; Arthur, Flynn, Avery, Magic Mike, Zero!


----------



## Jessica84

Girls:
Carmella, princess Anna, Cinderella, cherry bomb, nutters, thunder, India, Mona, Suzy, Ava, xena, Maxine, diva, karma, Godiva, diamond, surprise, pinkie pie, Polly Marie, Sammie, trouble, bling, red, charlot, patches, tiny, pebbles, twilight, pilgrim, spots, Spanish, kaykay, Elvira, Snow White, comet, spanky, storm, bubbles, bonbon, stars, chunk, rainbow dash, Raven, Trudy, fern, snuggles, meatball, Ebony, blue bell, Kenzie, mama goat, lolly, sandy, sissy, pixie, dutches, mini me, Booboo, Cinabun, shortcake, black doe, nosey Rosie, faline, favorite, lulu, Broadway and gabby
Boys:
Gizmo, mister (registered name speckled comet but I already have a comet) and yoshi. Other little boys don't get names :/


----------



## luvmyherd

As of right now we have our buck: *Tommy* (he came with that name)
We have a wether that we call "*The Wether*"
My girls are:
*Angel*
*Starr *and her half-sister
*StarryNight*

Their kids from this year are not all named but then; most of them are destined to cross the Rainbow 'Fridge.
*Buttercup *is a doeling I hope to retain
Her brother is white and we have ended up calling him ******** (how terribly original!)

Then we have *Starr's Two*, (yup, that's what we call them)

Starry's doe is called *Patches* as she is put together like a patchwork quilt 
And her brother (who I always think is a girl cuz he is just that pretty) has remained unnamed.


----------



## LittleGoatFarms

Does:
Meredith
Sassy
Black beautys
Miracle
Cookie 
Mary Ann
Josie
Rainbow

Bucks
1 unnamed mini toggenburg
Nigerian and lamancha x boers to come

Wethers
Blake Shelton (Blake)
Lucas
Martin
Chris

Doelings
Nova
Maggie
1 unnamed mini togg
And Nigerians and lamanchax boers soon to come

And I have a ram lamb named Sam lol


----------



## groovyoldlady

Our Nigerian queen is Annika Zappa. Her kids have included

(Presidents)
Rutherford
Ulysses

(Adventures in Odyssey characters)
Bart
Bernard
Billy

(Batman)
Miss Kitka
Lola Lasagna

(Maine State Parks)
Rangely
Swan Lake
Reid
Bradbury

Our LaMancha was given to us as a gift and her name means "Happiness and Cheer" - she's Ditza

Ditza has given us
Davian
Aviva

We've also owned a Mindy and an Electra.


----------



## 2appsloosa

Buck Mouth
Does Cocoa, Puff, Prissy, Cindy Lou, Star and Ariel
Bucklings Cracker Jack, Hot Shot and Skittles
Doelings Lollipop, Tootsie Roll, Butterfinger, Hershey, Jelly Bean, Gummy Bear and Milky Way


----------



## russellp

Modo
Beyoncé
Nell
Paula Dean
Rihanna
Keisha
Snow White
Lily
Frosty
Oreo
Peaches
Hershey


----------



## lottsagoats1

Update to my herd using only "barn" names:

Nubian:

Buck-
Tyrant

Does- 

Trillium
Gracie
Pebbles
Sassy
Haily
Raebelle

Mini Nubian doelings-

It (Fire it up)
Lupa

Lamancha buck-

Adammair (or Addy)

Mancha does-

Vicki
Tedi
Schmoo
BanSidhe
Jubi
Raven

Mancha doelings-

Luanne
Zika
Whatsurname

Oberhasli doe-

Phoenix

Nigerian buck-

Volt

Wow, 21 goats? Why did I put their names down...now I know I have WAY too many goats! What does 1 person need 18 milkers for?????


----------



## rebelINny

It's good for the heart? Lol


----------



## Miles2go

Doyle (Nicknames= Doy Doy, Texas Dolly)
Finnegan (Nicknames= Finn, Finny, Finny Belly)


----------



## JennesaJ

Sir Bubba Goats (the First)


----------



## Nab58

Papi and Mookie (Red Sox )


----------



## rebelINny

I named my kid goats this year in Irish theme. So...
Guiness & Ennis, Shamrock & Leprechaun, Clover and Irish, Faden & Patrick, Lucky, Limerick, Kerry, Athy & Adaire, Ballymena, Dannyboy, and Lass


----------

